# how it's made - steel cable blade



## hellize (Jun 9, 2018)

Greetings from Transylvania!


I received many mails and pms throughout the years, with people asking me to make a demo video about how I make, how I forge my blades.
A few times I did show you guys work is progress pictures, but evaded making the video, because I am always in a rush and am also lazy as hell 
But the day has finally come to get rid of the shackles of laziness and show my horrible accent and how gloriously boring forging can be.
This is the first part of a mini series, consisting of 3 clips in total, demonstrating how I forge a knife blade from A to Z, using steel cable and leaf spring.
Feel free to like, comment and subscribe if you enjoyed it. It would help me beat my inner sloth and make more of these.

[video=youtube;VT9ZLDMEX8s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT9ZLDMEX8s&t=2s[/video]


----------

